# NC Woodturning Symposium, Nov 6-8



## TimR (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a heads up if you aren't too far from Greensboro, NC and want to see a great variety of demonstrators and vendors. Cliff ( @woodintyuuu ) will be there demonstrating his teapot techniques, I'll definitely sit in on one of Cliff's demos. Other well known demonstrators include Al Stirt, Nick Agar, Jimmy Clewes and Mike Jackosfky, to name a few.
Great selection of vendors, as usual. Hope to run into some folks there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Dern wish I could go. Clewes is a blast I could talk to that guy all day. Who's that other guy you named?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 5, 2015)

TimR said:


> Just a heads up if you aren't too far from Greensboro, NC and want to see a great variety of demonstrators and vendors. Cliff ( @woodintyuuu ) will be there demonstrating his teapot techniques, I'll definitely sit in on one of Cliff's demos. Other well known demonstrators include Al Stirt, Nick Agar, Jimmy Clewes and Mike Jackosfky, to name a few.
> Great selection of vendors, as usual. Hope to run into some folks there!


Tim on road almosy to columbus, i think i may even be ontime!! I think you will be pleased when you see me. Better late then never. I belive it will be a photo op an a thread here to boot. All will get the inside skinny when tim and i say so .LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking forward to it Cliff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## turff49 (Nov 6, 2015)

Going to try and make it up for a few hours. Had planned to be there all weekend but then the wife went and had a hip replacement surgery this week.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I'm back from the symposium and have to say of the 5 or so I've been to, it was the best yet on many fronts. I had a chance to hang out with alot of friends, see some top shelf demos and Cliff (@woodintyuuu ) was definitely a highlight. There were s total of 9 demo periods with different demonstrators, and among the ones I saw more than once were Cliff, Al Stirt and Mike Jackofsky. 

Cliffs demo was on the process he uses for his stunning teapots, and it was informative, funny and well paced to provide folks with the process to use on their own projects . Lots of little tips and secrets that I'll just say you have to witness to appreciate. 
A lot of folks must have taken off early before the final demo time, because his last demo was the fine details to bring a rough cut chunk of chittum burl to life with various burs, carvers and other tools. We sat around with about 6-8 of us in the closest thing to one on one with lots of interaction. Great job Cliff, I learned a lot in both demos.
Here's a shot of Cliff working on the Chittum teapot. It was kinda funny, in the earlier demo of about 40 or do, I think besides Cliffs son, I was the only one who had heard of Chittum Burl, from here of course.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------

